# Эстрадно-джазовые сюиты А. Доренский, 2009 г.



## yuril (7 Сен 2012)

Я выкладываю ноты 4. Кантри из сборника Эстрадно-джазовые сюиты А. Доренский. - композитор, написавший огромное количество произведений для учащихся ДМШ.
Музыкальный стиль сочинений А. Доренского отличается демократичностью языка, яркой образностью. Фактура произведений соответствует особенностям как баянной, так и аккордеонной клавиатур. Стаж более 30 лет. :accordion:


----------



## essaul055 (7 Янв 2014)

добрый вечер! Буду очень признателен если у Вас есть полный сборник. моя почта [email protected] Заранее благодарен, с уважением Андрей.


----------



## tobol (8 Янв 2014)

essaul055 писал:


> добрый вечер! Буду очень признателен если у Вас есть полный сборник. моя почта [email protected] Заранее благодарен, с уважением Андрей.



Отправил


----------



## voldemar-60 (8 Янв 2014)

yuril
essaul055 писал:


> Буду очень признателен если у Вас есть полный сборник


. 
Пожалуйста, вышлите на мою почту:
[email protected]


----------



## Кконстантин (8 Янв 2014)

essaul055 Tobol 
Пришлите Пожалуйста сборник А. Доренского
[email protected] :hi: :drinks:


----------



## ze_go (8 Янв 2014)

и мне, плиииииииз :drinks: 
[email protected]


----------



## tobol (8 Янв 2014)

Отправил, файлы хранятся 5 дней


----------



## holina.t (13 Янв 2014)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, и мне сборник на [email protected]


----------



## A.Chumachenko (13 Янв 2014)

Если Вас не затруднит, пришлите пожалуйста на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## omela58 (13 Янв 2014)

Пожалуйста поделитесь и со мной сборником на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## MarinaBaian (16 Янв 2014)

И мне пожалуйста пришлите сборник на [email protected] Заранее очень благодарна!


----------



## IrinaBB (17 Янв 2014)

Можно и не сборник [email protected] спасибо)


----------



## Галина (18 Янв 2014)

И мне, пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## Lavrv1 (13 Мар 2014)

Доброго времени суток, если можно и мне сборник [email protected]


----------



## ad (19 Мар 2014)

*yuril*,
Доброго дня.Если можно сюиту целиком.Ученику на конкурс надо.


----------



## janme (23 Мар 2014)

Пришлите Пожалуйста сборник А. Доренского
[email protected]


----------



## slaveles (23 Мар 2014)

Пожалуйста поделитесь и со мной сборником на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## teo1234 (18 Май 2014)

Пришлите Пожалуйста сборник А. Доренского
[email protected]
Spasibo


----------



## Guldlyran (21 Май 2014)

Пришлите, пожалуйста, и мне сборник А. Доренского. Заранее благодарен Валерий.
[email protected]


----------



## vulf-0 (26 Май 2014)

Пожалуйста, вышлите на мою почту:
[email protected]
Заранее спасибо.


----------



## marat.lagutko (3 Июн 2014)

Если Вас не затруднит, и сюда, пожалуйста. [email protected]
Спасибо


----------



## Prostoyevgen (13 Июн 2014)

Если Вас не затруднит, пожалуйста поделитесь со мной сборниками джазовых сюит №№5 и 9 А.Доренского на [email protected] Спасибо!


----------



## Bondarenko (13 Июн 2014)

Пожалуйста, можно сюда - [email protected] !


----------



## Sti1 (13 Июн 2014)

а можно и мне пожалуйста сборник на [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## Дарья96 (16 Дек 2014)

мне пожалуйста пришлите сборник [email protected],заранее спасибо)


----------



## LuckyAlex (17 Дек 2014)

Пришлите,пожалуйста,сборник
[email protected]


----------



## Kosthenko (18 Дек 2014)

LuckyAlex (17.12.2014, 17:53) писал:


> Пришлите,пожалуйста,сборник
> [email protected]


 Эстрадно-джазовые сюиты А. Доренский, 2009 г.
ранее отсканированы и любезно выложены Владимиром Трохиным и перезалиты вновь четыре открыто- актив. ссылки на бесплат.скачивание 1-я,А.Доренский(1-5), (( http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4409974
)),2-я,А.Доренский(6), (( http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4409980
)),3-я,А.Доренский(7-8),(( http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4409985 )),4-я,А.Доренский(( http://www.fayloobmennik.net/4409997 ))


----------



## accordionistochka (30 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте,если Вас не затруднит! [email protected]


----------



## vev (30 Авг 2015)

accordionistochka писал:


> Здравствуйте,если Вас не затруднит! [email protected]


Уважаемая!
Ну Вы бы хоть на строчку глаза подняли, прежде чем писать свой mail! В обеих темах есть ссылки! Ну сколько можно?!


----------



## reccoond (2 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте. Мне бы Весь сборник пожалуйста.


----------



## reccoond (2 Дек 2015)

reccoond писал:


> Здравствуйте. Мне бы Весь сборник пожалуйста. [email protected]


----------



## reccoond (2 Дек 2015)

Здравствуйте буду очень благодарен если скинете весь сборник. [email protected]


----------



## zhyh (2 Дек 2015)

Сообщение № 27


----------



## aitugan bilalov (8 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте, не могли бы вы мне выслать ноты Эстрадно-джазовой сюиты А.Доренского,на мой электронный адрес: [email protected] Заранее благодарен!


----------



## aitugan bilalov (9 Ноя 2016)

Здравствуйте. Очень признателен вам за быстрый ответ. Полезный и нужный материал для моей профессиональной деятельности.  В сборниках, который отправили мне вы,  почему-то нет вальса, который я искал. Если сможете помогите. Отправляю вам ссылку на видео джаз-вальса из эстрадно-джазовой сюиты А. Доренского, в исполнении Потукаевой Дарьи который мне необходим для дальнейшей работы. Заранее благодарен!
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=Epf9HzFeAVo.


----------



## vev (9 Ноя 2016)

*aitugan bilalov*, а что Вам мешает самому скачать?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (6 Авг 2018)

Господа, кто может "расставить точки над I"? 
У Доренского есть Эстрадно-Джазовые Сюиты для 1-3 и, отдельно, для 3-5 классов ДМШ. И есть сборник Эстрадно-Джазовые пьесы для 2 - 4 классов ДМШ. 
Это одно и то же или нет? 
Это один и тот же сборник, только разница в годе издания или разные абсолютно? 
Если один и тот же, то в чем разница?


----------

